# Production Design MFA



## Kremena (May 1, 2012)

I know there are very few universities that have that program, is there anyone who is currently majoring in Production design? Do you guys think it's a perspective program, or you don't really need a MFA degree to get into the art department? Also, do AFI and Chapman help you with internships or getting a job in the industry as a designer after you graduate from their programs, or you're pretty much on your own? I am still struggling with the program choice. I am getting my BA in Design right now, but I'm not sure if MFA in Production design is worth it, especially the money. I have to work my ass off for 2 years on a foreign ship just to save enough for the first year, so when I apply, I really need to be sure that the program is the best there is and they give you opportunities to  get hired in a big company. As far as opportunities and real industry connections go, I think the Stark program is the best choice. My high school education is specialized in management, marketing and finances, so I think that would help me with the program. I'd also like to get really involved with the whole production process, but I just can't afford the 4-year Film/TV production program. Do you guys think that a producer can be a successful director, editor or production designer? Are there any good examples of people who have graduated from the Stark program and became directors/editors/production designers or art directors?


----------



## L@la (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi there, 

I'm graduation from AFI's PD program in just two weeks. 
It was worth it for me for sure and there are a lot success stories out of there. 
There are not a lot of choices when it comes to production design and I think none even come close to AFI, in my opinion.


----------

